# Ernő Dohnányi



## Sid James

*Ernő Dohnányi *(also known as Ernst von Dohnányi) was a Hungarian composer, pianist and conductor.

Dohnányi is best known for his *Variations on a Nursery Theme *for piano and orchestra, which contains the most elaborate leg-pull in the entire repertoire. He also wrote* two Symphonies*, *two Piano Concertos *and *two Violin Concertos*, all of which has been undeservedly neglected. His style carries on the German Romantic tradition established by Beethoven and Brahms, to which a little Hungarian flavour is added. It doesn't sound so unusual, though, as even those composers often used Hungarian themes in their works.

Born in Pressburg (today's Bratislava) in Austria-Hungary in 1877, he studied at the Budapest Academy of music in the 1890's. Bela Bartok was a classmate.

Dohnányi made his debut as a pianist in Berlin in 1897 and successful European and American tours followed.

During the 1900s and 1910s he held numerous teaching posts in Berlin and Budapest, and eventually became the musical director of the Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra. He heavily pomoted the music of his compatriots Bartok and Zoltan Kodaly, but did not play his own music too often.

World War II proved to be a bitter period for Dohnányi. In 1941, he resigned as director of the Budapest Academy as a protest against anti-Semitic laws. The war also claimed the lives of his two sons, one in combat and the other was executed by the Nazis for taking part in the plot to assasinate Hitler.

In the late 1940s he left Hungary to settle in the United States, where he continued to compose, perform, record and teach at the Florida State University. He died in 1960.

(Information taken from Wikipedia)


----------



## bongos

his grandson Christoph von Dohnanyi was conducting the Cleveland Orchestra in 1984 .I have a CD Schubert Unfinished and Beethoven 8 .It has a photo of Christoph on the front


----------



## handlebar

LOVE his piano concertos and symphonies. Underrated composer IMHO.

Jim


----------



## ChamberNut

Love his *Serenade for String Trio*. Fabulous!


----------



## Taneyev

ChamberNut said:


> Love his *Serenade for String Trio*. Fabulous!


Yes, but only by Heifetz-Feuermann-Primrose


----------



## Sid James

I just got the Naxos cd of Dohnanyi's two _*Violin Concertos*_. _No. 1_ (1915) is quite Brahmsian, but in the last movement, it sounds as if he took inspiration from gypsy fiddlers. I like _No. 2_ (1949-50) better, it's orchestration & violin technique sounds as if he learnt a thing or two from Stravinsky & especially Prokofiev. It's not an overtly serious work, and is quite enjoyable to listen to. Indeed, I think _No. 2_ is so good, that it should be a part of the repertoire. I didn't expect it to sound so modern. Again, there is a touch of irony, Dohnanyi must have had quite a sense of humour, as at the end of the fourth slow movement, there are some double-stops from the violin and a very serious theme emerges from the orchestra, but then he segues without a break into the finale which is full of Hungarian warmth and charm. It is amazing that the man was around 70 when he composed this.

It's a pity that Dohnanyi is not better known. Perhaps this is because he was so busy with his career as a concert pianist, where he tended to promote the works of other composers (like Bartok & Kodaly) rather than his own works, which have some real merit. They show a development from the late Romantic Brahmsian tradition, towards something more modern...


----------



## Lukecash12

Actually, I made a play list of that very composer not so long ago: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=9A3FE87E29DA7E2C

Enjoy. They just sit there and stagnate if I'm the only one using them.


----------



## bplary

I saw his piano quintet performed this summer...fantastic piece as well!


----------



## JSK

The Serenade for String Trio and the First Symphony are wonderful pieces.


----------



## Taneyev

Add Ruralia Hungarica, and the 3 string quartets.


----------



## Lukecash12

And what of the Violin Concerto? I liked it quite a bit.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I love the symphonic minutes!


----------



## Taneyev

Lukecash12 said:


> And what of the Violin Concerto? I liked it quite a bit.


Which one?


----------



## Lukecash12

Oh, I'm sorry. I was referring to the first violin concerto.


----------



## Sid James

Trying to revive this thread a bit, any more recently joined members like Dohnanyi, or want to find out more about his music?

I just listened to some of Dohnanyi's music last night, below is copy of what I posted today in "current listening" thread. Reading my earlier impressions of his 2 violin concertos above, now I've changed tack, I like the 1st more than the 2nd -

*DOHNANYI*
Violin Concertos Nos. 1 (in D minor, Op. 2 - 1915) & 2 (in C minor, Op. 43 - 1949)
Michael Ludwig, violin/Royal Scottish NO/JoAnn Falletta, cond.
(Naxos)

As for the Dohnanyi, some people say he's a lot like Brahms, which is true in some ways, but in others he's not. I think that Dohnanyi has a more relaxed feel than Brahms, & he's kind of more into an intimate vibe, not much "big" statements here. Both concertos have four movements, I like the first and last movts. the most in each. The 1st concerto is my favourite of the two, I like how Dohnanyi is more suggestive than direct about the theme in the first movt., then brings it back more directly in the final movt. This theme came across the me as being very good, kind of lyrical like Elgar, but without the sense of sadness. Dohnanyi's 2nd concerto is quite amazing, esp. in terms of it's lightness & optimism, coming from a guy who was by then in his seventies & in exile in the USA, following a bitter retreat from Europe (& his two sons died during WW2). But there's not much of a hint of tragedy here, indeed the concerto speaks to Dohnanyi's knowledge of the lighter sides of guys like Prokofiev & Stravinksy (I think?) & maybe also to the sunny & warm climate of Florida, where he made his final home. Listening to these excellent works (the 1st one is as good, imo, as anything from the early c20th - eg. the Sibelius or Elgar concertos - & the 2nd one is pretty good as well) it is a bit of a pity that Dohnanyi is mainly known for his "musical joke" - the colourful _Variations on a Nursery Theme_...








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dustin

I'm giving his piano quintet my first listen today. I'll report back on it soon but the first movement is pretty gripping so far.


----------



## MusicSybarite

This early symphony deserves all the praises, possibly his first attempt in the musical form. Great tunes galore, somewhat derivative from Dvorák and Brahms (though anything bad about it), engaging craftsmanship, etc. Curiously, this work foreshadows the Langgaard's style from some of his symphonies (and in the same key signatureof many of them, F major). A recommendation with no reservations.


----------



## cougarjuno

Always liked his piano concerti -- big and bold


----------



## Andante Largo

He is my favorite Hungarian composer. Sorry Franz, sorry Bela.

To listen to his Sextet in C Major, Op.37 For Violin, Viola, Cello, Clarinet, Horn and Piano.


----------



## Heck148

His Variations on a Nursery Theme is no lightweight throw-away....it's a pretty intense work, despite its seemingly trite basis...some of the variations are pretty substantial...I've played it, the orchestra parts (esp bassoon) are quite challenging.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Surprised Dohnanyi's solo piano works haven't had a mention so far. I'm particularly fond of Rhapsody no.1 in G minor, for which I fell head over heels the first time I heard it and which I find a good deal more absorbing than its more famous no.3 stablemate.


----------

